# Sobre como instalar un potenciometro en unos parlantes!?



## furia22 (Mar 26, 2008)

Pregunta sobre unos parlantes para PC:

El tema es que tengo unos parlantes "medios" viejos, es decir, que no tiene ninguna salida o entrada para enchufar a corriente o USB, solamente tiene la salida para enchufar con la ficha atras en la placa madre (o CPU), el tema es que levanto el volumen de la compu al MAXIMO pero aun asi los parlantes se escuchan re-bajo y los mismos no traen ningun potenciometro para poder subir el volumen.

Se que hay potenciometros que son para 220v ya que se usa para regular la luz de una casa, o cosas asi, no me podrian decir, como puedo hacer para que un potenciometro que se banca hasta 12v pueda soportar que se lo conecte a 220v?

Diganme mas o menos paso a paso, pero si es posible obviando el armado de una plaqueta, solo agregando resistencias, iodos, o esos componentes.

Gracias


----------



## Dano (Mar 26, 2008)

Haber, lo que haz dicho no tiene concoordancia, no te preocupes todo pasamos por eso una vez.

Lo que tu necesitas es un AMPLIFICADOR, osea que vas a tener que usar resistencias, placa, condensadores, etc.

Antes de empezar te recomiendo que repases las leyes báscicas como, kirchoff, ohm, watt, etc

Amplificadores recomendados para empezar son los TDAs, rapidos y faciles de armar con buen resultado

Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 25, 2008)

Puede se r que los parlantes tienen mucha impedancia


----------



## joradom (Dic 31, 2008)

Como dice Dano, si no tiene nada para "enchufarlos" es que son simplemente altavoves (o sea q no van amplificados) y un potenciometro  no te ayudara de ninguna manera, ya que solo es una resistencia variable y nada mas conseguiras reducir la corriente pero no amplificarla.

por cierto no se conectan a la placa base... sino a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido (eso si que puede estar en la placa base ).

en resumen que necesitas un aplificador pequeño como hay varios en el foro (por ekemplo para los Ipods)

salu2


----------



## furia22 (Dic 31, 2008)

joradom dijo:
			
		

> Como dice Dano, si no tiene nada para "enchufarlos" es que son simplemente altavoves (o sea q no van amplificados) y un potenciometro  no te ayudara de ninguna manera, ya que solo es una resistencia variable y nada mas conseguiras reducir la corriente pero no amplificarla.
> 
> por cierto no se conectan a la placa base... sino a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido (eso si que puede estar en la placa base ).
> 
> ...



Gracias, por tu respuesta bien detallada. Me ayudo bastante.

*Ya pueden cerrar el tema*


----------



## jibaro (Feb 3, 2009)

si la potencia del amplificador es grande te puede quemar el potenciometro


----------



## leaelectronico (Jun 26, 2009)

aqui recomiendo lectura de tutoriales y mas.je,j suerte fiera!


----------



## fastdj2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tengo un aamplificador (plancha) de 800 w, piooner para un woofer de 400, como no quiero andar modulando volumenes, quiero y he pensado en poner un potenciometro para modular el volumen del bajo, igual me pasa con los dos parlantes de 150 w creo que trae mi radio pionner..que tipo de potenciometro puedo usar o que debo hacer¿?
Quiero tirar cableado y todo, peroo necesito andar cerca de mis manos los potenciometros para modular bajo y parlantes, pero los parlantes no van al poweer , parlantes solo van al radio..
Gracias


----------

